# Probleme mit Installation (Kein Boot möglish)



## zoku2020 (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo!
mein Problem ist, dass ich auf einem uralt-Laptop marke Toshiba 320CDT (oder so) Mandrake 10.0 Installieren möchte. Allerdings kann dieser Laptop nicht von CD Booten.
Hat einer von euch eine Anleitung parrat, wie ich auf das CD-Laufwerk mittels Bootdisk zugreifen kann?


----------



## SpitfireXP (6. Juli 2004)

Leider kann ich dir nicht sagen, wie du das ding mittels Disk startest, aber ich habe da etwas anderes auf der Zunge.

In meinem Handbuch zu Suse 9.1 steht, das alte CD-rom laufwerke das Boot-image auf der CD nicht lesen können.
Darum soll man die Installation von der zweiten CD starten, da dort ein anderes Boot-image  drauf sei.
Ich habe es nicht versucht.
Aber das kannst du ja mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Kleini (7. Juli 2004)

Ich selbst hab's noch nie ausprobiert aber ich habe dazu folgende Anleitung aus dem Buch von M. Kofler: Auf der Installations-CD mus irgendwo ein Verzeichnis DOSUTILS sein, dass ein Windows-Programm names RAWRITE.EXE enthält. Damit kannst du ein bootfähiges Image auf Diskette kopieren. Du musst die entsprechende CD unter Windows ins Laufwerk legen und dann folgendes in der DOS-Eingabeaufforderung eintippen:

Z:\DOSUTILS\RAWRITE -f z:\images\boot.img -d a:

(vorausgesetzt z ist dein CD-Laufwerk und a dein Diskettenlaufwerk, ansonsten eben entsprechend anpassen).
Viel Glück!


----------



## zoku2020 (7. Juli 2004)

@SpitfireXP: Das mit dem 2. Image funktioniert leider nicht (zu mindest bei Mandrake)

@Kleini: Das Habe ich schon versucht. Er läd dann den Installer, findet aber keine Treiber, um auf das CD-Rom-Laufwerk zuzugreifen.
Wie kann ich an den Treiber kommen? (oder sonst irgendwie das System installieren?)


----------



## Kleini (8. Juli 2004)

Sorry, dann weiß ich spontan auch nicht weiter. Ich habe noch mal einen interessanten Link, den du aber sicher schon kennst bzw. der auch nichts wirklich neues verrät.

http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux.../official/9.2/i586/doc/install/de/install.htm


----------



## zoku2020 (10. Juli 2004)

Jaaaa, ne... hab ich alles schon mehr oder weniger versucht...
Hab mich jetzt entschieden auf dem Laptop Windows zu lassen und mir demnächst (in 2-3 Jahren *grins*) einen großen Laptop zu kaufen, der dann auch Windows habe wird... Dann kann ich auch Windowsspiele spielen und sowas...

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

greetz zoku


----------

